# Wabi Kusa questions??



## Nick_593 (22 Dec 2013)

Hi guys, I have a bag of barley straw, a bag of sphagnum moss, and some ADA Aquasoil ready to use with making some Wabi Kusa balls.

-I've read that ADA just use straw, stones and some moss?
And other use just clay and moss, or sphagnum moss, stones and aquarium moss?

I'm just wondering what the best method to use with making some Wabi Kusa balls or starting on this project?

Thanks a lot


----------



## sa80mark (22 Dec 2013)

Not very helpful I know but I looked into this for a long time and the conclusion I came to is that theres no best method, plants grown wabi style dont really need a rich substrate theres examples on the net of wabis with just plain sand, 
Have a look on you tube theres loads of videos on wabi balls and then my advice would be go for what seems best for you,

My wabi is just a fluval substrate planted how you would do any normal tank and its working really well for me


----------



## Nick_593 (22 Dec 2013)

Hi, thanks, seen loads of videos on line now. Looks like there's loads of different methods so I'll just make something up later.

Do you know if Glossostigma will grow submerged under around an inch of water with just plain gravel an Osmocote fertilizer and plenty of light, or will a proper substrate be needed?.

Thanks


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Dec 2013)

One option could be to use keto tsuchi from a Bonsai shop. Use inside some regular soils.This will hold the shape without any mesh around it.


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Dec 2013)

Some shots on original wabis. I shoot them this autumn in Japan.


Japan tour 2013 by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Japan tour 2013 by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Japan Tour 2013 by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Japan Tour 2013 by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Japan Tour 2013 by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Japan Tour 2013 by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Japan Tour 2013 by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Dec 2013)

From the photos it looks like these has some fishing line around the balls.


----------



## kirk (22 Dec 2013)

Now that is something I could get into. nice pics.


----------



## Nick_593 (22 Dec 2013)

Hi Viktor thanks for the advice. Those Wabi's look great. Would love to go to Japan. I'm sure I've seen those photos on Google images before too.

Can you get that Keto tsuchi Bonsai soil in the UK/ Europe? I'm sure the soil where I collected the sphagnum moss is the same (?), dense black peat soil?


----------



## sa80mark (22 Dec 2013)

Its very easy to get in the uk 
This is just one shop that stocks it 

Keto Tsuchi Bonsai Soil - 1 litre


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Dec 2013)

Yup google it for Keto you may get other hits too. This is a very common and very special clay. That's the reason why Bonsai keepers using them in some areas.
Also Kokedama balls made with this too.


----------



## Nick_593 (22 Dec 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Its very easy to get in the uk
> This is just one shop that stocks it
> 
> Keto Tsuchi Bonsai Soil - 1 litre


 


viktorlantos said:


> Yup google it for Keto you may get other hits too. This is a very common and very special clay. That's the reason why Bonsai keepers using them in some areas.
> Also Kokedama balls made with this too.


 

Thanks guys. Does it have to be the Japanese type soil though.. or can you find it naturally in the UK too? The soil under where I collected the sphagnum moss seems to be exactly the same.. dense, sticky, black peat soil?
Just read there are a lot of specific nutritional values for the Bonsai tree soils, but don't suppose that applies so much to a Wabi kusa moss ball though?..


----------



## sa80mark (22 Dec 2013)

I honestly believe you can use any soil you want to, also as theres no livestock to worry about i would definitely try it, experimenting is what wabis are all about


----------

